# Virginia Orchid Society Show-Richmond Feb 22-24



## Slipperhead (Jan 31, 2008)

Folks,
Our show last year at Strange's Garden Center's greenhouse was a big hit! This year the show theme is "Mardi Gras" and the show has been expanded.

We'll have a show preview party Thursday, Feb 21 from 7-9pm following show setup. There will be wine tasting, live music, a coffee cart and the vendors will be open for business!

Come join us Feb 22-24 in Richmond, VA if you can! Let me know directly if you would like to exhibit. We have classes for 1-3 plants arranged for effect to sprawling displays! We'll give you all the room you need! For those of you in the DC Metro area, I'll be traveling to the DC area on business the following day so I would be able to return plants without you driving back down to retrieve them, if you wish.

Plant vendors will be Marriott Orchids, Seagrove Orchids, Pinecrest Orchids and Orchid Enterprise. The VOS booth will also be selling member plants.

Email me directly at [email protected] if you have questions or visit our website at www.vaorchidsociety.com for more information. Maybe the listers that attend can get together for lunch on Saturday or Sunday!

Thanks,
Garland


----------



## Slipperhead (Feb 14, 2008)

*Some Photos from our 2007 show!*

Here are some pics from 2007! Come join us. It's free!!!

Here is one of the very nice displays from a group of our members. The portrait in the background is by Anne Link; who has sadly passed since the 2007 show.






Here is another member display by the group "Bud-Blasters"! 





Yours truly with the Holy Grail of orchid show exhibit trophies---the AOS Show Trophy!


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Garland! Remember me?

This is George, I was a VOS membe and worked for Art Chadwick. How are things in Richmond with you?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratulations, Garland! WOW! AOS Show Trophy!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Nice display!!!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful! I'm sure the locals will enjoy it!


----------

